# KT4V MS-6712 Ver: 10A



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

I got a sweet deal on this motherboard when I bought a nice case for $40, the board came with the case from shop after it was returned, its a socket 462 (A) Motherboard.

I am pretty sure this processor will work with it that I had found, but was verifying first to make sure, this is the processor with fan http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280117544143&rd=1&rd=1

I already have a 512 MB DDR400 Single Sided chip, would this chip being manufactured by I guess CMTL work with this board? I dont know really what this chip is if CMTL is the manufacture or not.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
The cpu looks fine for your new motherboard but the memory may not be appropriate. Check out what it says about your memory and a 266fsb cpu at MSI here...
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=505&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=
It's worth a try though; nothing to lose and it's a "yes maybe" and not a "no maybe".


----------

